# Removing/Hiding App Drawer Icons



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has found a way to remove a application from the Sense app drawer while actually keeping the application installed and working? I'd like to remove useless apps that can't be uninstalled like Locations and latitude.

I got started thinking about this when myself and a few others requested to to have the Clock app icon back in the app drawer. The application itself was still installed and working but wasn't accessible through the drawer. So I'm wondering if the same thing can be done with some of the useless apps.


----------



## chingy51o (Jun 7, 2011)

Default.xml in the mns folder. But to get it to work you have to clear Rosie data (you'll lose your home screens)


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Sweet. I'll check it out. Thanks for the help.


----------

